
Why China launches its rockets over land, not water - alanwong
https://www.inkstonenews.com/politics/why-china-launches-its-rockets-inland-not-coastlines/article/3008604/?
======
writepub
If hit by rocket debris, I do not believe Chinese people have standing to sue
the government for damages, per Chinese law. Take away people's civil rights,
and you can launch rockets from just about anywhere.

Saudi Arabia and much of the middle East is like this too, where the
government can get away with just about anything, expect too lazy to work on
rocket science

